# Demonstrator...



## bgray (Oct 17, 2008)

If you've never attempted this, it's no easy task.

I had to create some custom tooling to get in there and clean out the
material.

My understanding is that the major manufacturers are either using
diamond-tipped tooling at super high speeds, or it's injection molded.

I don't know how many more of these I want to make...a real pain in the butt.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty Awesome if you ask me!

lr


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 17, 2008)

It looks good, I certainly salute you for that effort.  Most of the production pens I see like bic's and what not are deffinitely molded pens as I can see a seam.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous, great work.


----------



## Ozzy (Oct 17, 2008)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 17, 2008)

workinforwood said:


> It looks good, I certainly salute you for that effort.  Most of the production pens I see like bic's and what not are deffinitely molded pens as I can see a seam.



Just 'cause there is a seam, doesn't mean its not molded.   Many plastic parts are injection molded in halves, then sonic welded.   Its a common thing to do and can be pretty darn accurate.  I worked at a company one summer during college and watched them sonic weld MILLIONS of promotional items.

As for the pen... WOW... that just looks hard.. Very impressive work.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome! Can't imagine all of the internal sanding required.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 17, 2008)

Outstanding job. Bic does use injection molding, I've been to the factory.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, that is cool. Nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 17, 2008)

Super cool work Brian, you have more patience than I have thats for sure!


----------



## markgum (Oct 17, 2008)

Very Cool...


----------



## bitshird (Oct 17, 2008)

Brian, I have seen some demonstrators that just a small portion of the body is clear, Yours is amazing, I've been working on a clear acrylic slim line off and on for weeks, I have a faint Idea what you had to go through, Congratulations on an amazing job.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cool, it would be cool if it was colored but clear.


----------



## sparhawk (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job! Cant hide any flaws on that one.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 18, 2008)

what great workmenship.... I bet there aren't too many like that one around...


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 19, 2008)

Worth every minute spent sanding


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 19, 2008)

wolftat said:


> Bic does use injection molding, I've been to the factory.


 
Heretic! :biggrin:

Brian, 

Interesting pen!  Congrats on making the cover!


----------



## VisExp (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful pen.  That must have been a task to polish the inside of the blanks.

Congratulations on the cover shot!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 22, 2008)

That is a great looking pen and it would make a great addition to the library's tutorials.


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 22, 2008)

great job amd congrats on being the feature pen!


----------



## PTJeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Brian,
I have read on a duck call forum how to polish the plastics with a technique called "flame polishing"  I wonder if it would work?  Cut down on the internal polishing of the ink well.
i'm really curious if it would distort the threads, since they are using flames


----------

